# Lowrance HDS 3.0 Update



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Lowrance just released a new HDS 3.0 update today.

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/P...S-3-software-version-and-demonstration-files/

*What changes are made in this update?* 
HDS 3.0 includes all functionality previously included with 2.5 update along with the following: 

Support for FastScan mode with BR24 broadband radar
MARPA support for BR24, LRA 1800 or LRA 2400 radars
Guard zones support for BR24, LRA 1800 and LRA 2400 radars
Monitoring of DSS load controllers  limited configurations
Interoperable with Mercury SmartCraft N2k Gateway
Display of Sirius(TM) fuel pricing (land based stations only); subscription required
Navionics improvements including:
Trackline extension (both time and distance)
Fish & Chips functionality
Corrected bug associated with gap between trail and vessel position
Corrected bug associated with displaying text upside down
Corrected bug with reading 2010 micro-SD mapping cards
Showing/Hide Restricted Areas

Faster processing of LGC-4000 positioning data
New low-voltage alarm with user defined trigger threshold
Expanded support of coordinate systems
Translation of LORAN coordinates
Improved Night mode operation with 2D Insight Charting
Backlight synchronization on networked systems
XTF file support for StructureScan equipped systems
AIS Icon Filters


----------

